# iPad clones



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2010)

So I was reading this topic on iPad clones from China and I realized that they're actually pretty damn interesting. Not because I like iPads (I think they're quite pointless but that's a different topic), but because they're cheap mobile tablets. They go between $100-$200, and that's not too bad. 

What I want...

- Something that can browse the internet at decent speeds, play movies, and have have Wi-Fi at least.
- Something for streaming video (like Youtube).
- Something around $100 preferably, I can probably go for maybe $150.
- Good interface (non-laggy or at least not terribly laggy, smooth looking, etc)
- A word processor at least for school work, meaning something akin to MS Word, not WordPad.


Before even considering purchasing one, I have some concerns...

- Build quality: Not all Chinese products are bulletproof. I don't want something that'll crap out on me easily. I want it to be able to at least take a decent hit physically and have a good lifespan.
- Operating system: Most of them say they use Android, but even then it's an older version, and most of them actually use Windows CE from the videos. Which is better in the long run?
- Processing power: I don't expect it to be a powerhouse, but I've heard reports of it being terribly underpowered for even the OS to run (resulting in lag and loading times). Videos are inconclusive.
- Battery life: Apparently the battery life is pretty shit (like 2 hours). Any confirmations? It's not a huge concern since I mostly stay plugged in for most of my electronics but I wouldn't mind having some portability.

So, what's the best solution? I can always just buy an iPod Touch instead, but this seems like a better laptop replacement.

Here's some links from the news thread/DealExtreme:

- APad
- IDK what the knockoff name is
- M001
- Same deal as number 2

Any suggestions?


----------



## BoxShot (May 28, 2010)

Good luck typing on one of those effectively.


----------



## Brian117 (May 28, 2010)

I'm looking to buy one too Guild, if you find a good one with a decent price, just like the iPed/Apad clone, mind informing me about it?


----------



## 431unknown (May 28, 2010)

I'd be interested in knowing if there are any apps that can be bought and installed on any of them. Anybody know?


----------



## xist (May 28, 2010)

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/05/28/the-t...ipad-knockoffs/

The LifesPad looks pretty good.


----------



## Cermage (May 28, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in knowing if there are any apps that can be bought and installed on any of them. Anybody know?
> 
> they all use android of sorts. so no apple apps. there is the plethora of apps from the google repo though.
> 
> ...



except they're more expensive/same price as an actual ipad. going from taobao they're about 5000rmb


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 29, 2010)

Right now the APad is looking the best. Relatively cheap (around $200) and it has the best specs.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 29, 2010)

Gotta love those Chinese.


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2010)

Guild, here's the APad's website if it helps:

(Translated link)

http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y...zh-CN&tl=en


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

I approve of the iPed if it utilizes Android!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

So, on my searches, I found this, an Archos 7 8GB tablet. It's clearly outmatched on specs when it comes to the iPad and isn't gonna be as smooth, but for $200, it's pretty neat. And it seems reputable.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 2, 2010)

Found an iPad clone at about $110.... I found one at $70, too, but I couldn't find that one.

Here

Cheap AND it looks neat.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Found an iPad clone at about $110.... I found one at $70, too, but I couldn't find that one.
> 
> Here
> 
> Cheap AND it looks neat.



Thanks, I just checked it out, looks pretty good for that price. It's not as fast or as responsive as the iPad but it does a lot for $110. They also have the M003 model for about $145.

Seeing as it's more in my price range, I'm actually tempted for the M001.

On a side note, is Merimobiles.com good with shipping and stuff? Any users?


----------



## Am0s (Jun 4, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> So, on my searches, I found this, an Archos 7 8GB tablet. It's clearly outmatched on specs when it comes to the iPad and isn't gonna be as smooth, but for $200, it's pretty neat. And it seems reputable.



I was looking at these too, I wont go anywhere near archos, my bro had an archos player or whatever it was and the battery died on it and the new battery well just killed his archos amongst taking it apart to get to the battery he paid over £250 for it too.

anyone know if these pads can act like a kindle as I wanna get my wife one for xmas, she is a book worm


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> anyone know if these pads can act like a kindle as I wanna get my wife one for xmas, she is a book worm



They should all have eBook apps, it's one of the allures to buying a tablet. You won't have the book downloading service and stuff but you can easily just find the books online.

Here's all the tablets they sell at MeriMobiles. That's where I'll probably buy mine.


----------



## Am0s (Jun 5, 2010)

yeh the funny thing is about these ipad clones, they are cheaper than the e-readers and they can do more too, I saw the Apad on ebay for around £85 which aint bad at all really and also the m003 too, I think all my wife would want it for would be to read books on it she has a laptop.

The only issue I got with this is the speed of it, I wonder if these things can be hacked and the OS replaced with something a bit more light weight, i.e viewty ku990 uses .swf I have hacked it, and I run a android theme on it only for cosmetics obviously, so I wonder if the same can be applied to these tablets as some of these menu's options look like the menu's on my phone.

I was looking at the lifepad specs but cant find anything about this I guess its not released yet


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> yeh the funny thing is about these ipad clones, they are cheaper than the e-readers and they can do more too, I saw the Apad on ebay for around £85 which aint bad at all really and also the m003 too, I think all my wife would want it for would be to read books on it she has a laptop.
> 
> The only issue I got with this is the speed of it, I wonder if these things can be hacked and the OS replaced with something a bit more light weight, i.e viewty ku990 uses .swf I have hacked it, and I run a android theme on it only for cosmetics obviously, so I wonder if the same can be applied to these tablets as some of these menu's options look like the menu's on my phone.
> 
> I was looking at the lifepad specs but cant find anything about this I guess its not released yet



That's one of the main allures to this, just reading eBooks. It's cheaper than a regular eBook reader and you get a bunch of other neat features.

As for the APad, you gotta make sure it's a legit one, a lot of stuff is tossing around the name "APad" nowadays.

I'm pretty hellbent on an Eken M001, I'm just wondering if you'll be able to type well enough with the semi-slow response time. Wish it had a USB slot for a USB keyboard.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 9, 2010)

I heard that the Ekens are bad.  So which do you think you are going to get?  I wish there was a list of all these fake iPads.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Am0s said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ashens- "By 2013 all eReaders will be recalled when it is discovered that they are shit"

In his review of the iPad he also mentioned that the system of colour one app went for worked surprisingly well. A dark brown on beige scheme that was good at not blinding you. I would never want to read a book on a computer screen or an e-reader. I like real books


----------



## Am0s (Jun 9, 2010)

the problem with real books are when you live in a small town, there are hardly any books for my wife as she likes fantasy book, david eddings, raymond e feist etc, so thats why I want to get her one, and yes e-readers will be better for reading books, I think she would be happy with all her collection of books on one of these things, also saves alot of space too

lifespad looks good has better specs than the ipad apperently


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2010)

No, he made the e-reader bash WAAAY before the iPad and he spends a lot of time saying how crap it would be to read whole books on the iPad. Its just that he thought one program made it a bit easier on the eyes and he was surprised by it. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Urza (Jun 9, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Have you seen an e-ink screen?  They are pretty decent looking, they're no books, but they work better than dimmed screens.  I suppose the difference between a habitual reader and a guy that just wants to read one or two books on an iPad is the difference between whether this is okay.  I'm not saying eReaders are better than an iPad, I sort of want one, but I don't approve of people... like Ashens... bashing ereaders because they read half a chapter on an iPad a figure it's good enough.


I read about a dozen novels on the first gen _iPhone_.

As long as you have a app which will let you set gray text on black, not really an issue (and you don't even need an external light source  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Am0s (Jun 10, 2010)

dang from what you guys have said, and yeh your right my wife is a complete bookworm who likes gadgets so maybe an e-reader will work better for her, its not like she read 1 book a year she reads every night when she goers to bed so maybe an e-reader will be better for her


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 10, 2010)

Just get a cheap netbook.


----------



## Urza (Jun 10, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> "Not really an issue" seems to suggest that it's not perfect.


No it doesn't.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 12, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e-ink has already been replaced by pixel-qi. and looks much better irl. i read books regularly on my ipod 2nd gen, i've been going through a novel a two a week. its perfectly fine using stanza. 

you guys might want to check out the Notion Ink Adam, rumour has its not going to cost more than 300usd. Tegra 2, Pixel Iq 10", android. not launching till novemeber though.


----------



## Urza (Jun 12, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> e-ink has already been replaced by pixel-qi. and looks much better irl.
> The technology obsoletes e-ink, but there are no products in the market using it yet.
> 
> QUOTEyou guys might want to check out the Notion Ink Adam, rumour has its not going to cost more than 300usd.


A rumour which is clearly founded on over-optimism and tech blogs who want to fan the hype. Anyone who's watched the industry for any amount of time should be able to see that.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jun 27, 2010)

Any review on these things yet? 

I was looking at the aPad with the rocketchip processor. All I really want to do with it is read comics.


----------

